# Notice! If You Plan To Post A Link To A Commercial Site



## spnadmin

*TO ALL POTENTIAL SPAMMERS!

It does not matter how noble you think your message is. 

You may have valuable information about spiritual development, yoga for health, cleansing the colon, giving up smoking, financial services and investment advice, and more. But consider this:

** If you link to a commercial site in your signature or in your message - i.e., anyone clicking a link to that site navigates to a pay-for-services or pay-for-products page -- YOU ARE SPAMMING.*​
* When you do this, you are exposing our members to sites that may have malware and spyware. *
*You are also taking advantage of a free advertising opportunity which is not fair to our sponsors who pay to advertise.*
*And you are misusing SPN's hospitality to direct traffic away from SPN purely for profit.*
* 
Commercial spam equals automatic deletion, and your post will be reported to Anti-Spam control, immediately. You will be permanently banned upon discovery.

If you wish to be a paying sponsor, then go to Contact Us and make inquiries.

Thank you.*


----------

